# Made a VFD Mounting Bracket for my New (to me) Bridgeport



## Tmate (Apr 16, 2021)

Not much to tell here.  Used a length of 8020 1" x 2" extrusion, some 1" square tubing, and some angle iron.  Enlarged and tapped two existing holes in the mill body.  The slots in the extrusion match the bolt pattern in my VFD perfectly.


----------



## brino (Apr 17, 2021)

Great, clean installation!

-brino


----------



## tq60 (Apr 17, 2021)

Great and clean but very bad place.

If you use an end mill and go across the end of something to square it up you will have chips all over that.

Make a plexiglass cover that just fits with rear vents and maybe door to allow controls or add an Allen Bradley style set of controls to allow remote control.

Looks good for now.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 18, 2021)

Nice, looks very tidy
-Mark


----------

